# Young Habanos



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Okay, I've had a couple of martinis ... false bravery. Been wanting to know what the jungle thinks of "young" Habanos ... you know ... those 05's and 06's.

What smokes really good young?


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Boli Pc and Parti shorts smoke good young but as I have said before much better with age. Still at work wish I had already had a couple of martinis.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I think late 05 H Upmann Mag 46's are smoking pretty nice now.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep, they're both good. The 05 Party Shorts are my go-to at the moment ... 

Any other reccomendations?


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

niterider56 said:


> Still at work wish I had already had a couple of martinis.


Sorry bro ... they were REALLY yummy.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

MRN says the Boli Royal Coronas don't require much aging, and I notice CA gave a Dec 05 box a 93, not that CA is my go-to authority or anything. That would be CS, not CA.

Anybody had a young RC?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have not smoked many 06s yet. But the 2005 PSD4s and Monte 2s were not that bad.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Noob .02 here 
Had both '05 party shorts and fonseca cadetes --
both excellent. They talk to me when I open the humi...


PS they say smoke me! Smoke me!!
--yeah my stash is pitiful (but growing)


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The 05 ERDM Choix Supremes I have are smoking quite well. The biggest difference I noticed compared to an 03 or 02 that I smoked, was in the last third. The older cigar was more smooth right till the end.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

'06 SCDH El Principe's are pretty darn good! Also '05 Hoyo Epi 2's. :w 


:ms NCRM


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fumioso said:


> Anybody had a young RC?


Half a box and going strong...they are tasty. Late 2005s...:dr


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, my 06 PLPC's are smokin nice and the Nov 05 Boli Pc's are delightful.

This is why I have 3 cabs of each.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!

Boli PC's
Party Shorts (my favs)
Mag 46' (Really????)
Boli RC's (Hard for me to find)
Monte 2's (Really better "young" than "young" 01's or 02's?)
Fonseca Cadets
ERDM Choix Supremes (Better than Tainos?)
SCDH Principes (Really curious about these)
PLPC


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree with Jeff on the 05 ERDM Choix Supremes the 05 Trinidad Reyes are good as well.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

kvm said:


> I agree with Jeff on the 05 ERDM Choix Supremes the 05 Trinidad Reyes are good as well.


Oooooo good ... I've been thinking about some Reyes!


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Ok, my 06 PLPC's are smokin nice
> 
> This is why I have 3 cabs .


crap...so thats where they all went


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I will say the Bolivar Royal Coronas have been stellar as of late. The Mar. 06's tht I have tried have been unbelievably flavorful and complex. What a great cigar!

ATL


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Ok, my 06 PLPC's are smokin nice and the Nov 05 Boli Pc's are delightful.
> 
> This is why I have 3 cabs of each.


 :tpd:

The PLPC you sent me was very good.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

yea those sep 05 plpcs are pretty good


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

stickman said:


> crap...so thats where they all went


 I apologize, but I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

kvm said:


> I agree with Jeff on the 05 ERDM Choix Supremes the 05 Trinidad Reyes are good as well.


:tpd: Can definitely 3rd the '05 Choix's. Awesome smokes.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have had the 'PSD4's and they have been great.
I also recently had the '06 Monte Robusto EL and it was a good smoke but definitely needs time and should improve significantly. Still very young.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SCDLH Principes. Can't ever make them last, no matter how many boxes I buy :c :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

3x5card and I smoked a 06 Siglo I's last night. Not bad.


----------



## brian (Jan 1, 2000)

06 PLPC's are fantastic for such a young cigar


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll throw in my 2c ....

I think the Upmann Mag46s are smoking excellant. I just opened a May '05 Box...and they are great. No harshness at all...just that great ISOM taste.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

In the opinion of the Humble X man...... 06 stock is ROCKIN'!!!!

My :2... buy in larger quantities (like Dave) as the 06 stock coming out of Cuba is very good right now. Will be very interested to see how they are in 5 years but right now production in general is using some killer leaf.

XXX


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Half a box and going strong...they are tasty. Late 2005s...:dr


:tpd:

Those BRCs you sent me have all been a really tasty, kick-in-the-pants type of smoke. Maybe that's what mrn calls "an eye-opener"?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> In the opinion of the Humble X man...... 06 stock is ROCKIN'!!!!
> 
> My :2... buy in larger quantities (like Dave) as the 06 stock coming out of Cuba is very good right now. Will be very interested to see how they are in 5 years but right now production in general is using some killer leaf.
> 
> XXX


I second that as well. Everything '06 so far has been impeccable as of late. Bolivars in particular have exceptional.

ATL


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I think late 05 H Upmann Mag 46's are smoking pretty nice now.


:tpd:

I've got some from May...in fact I've smoked too damn many!:c


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I've got some from May...in fact I've smoked too damn many!:c


July '05 box here is smoking OK - no complaints, but I wonder if they'll make it to 2 years old.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> In the opinion of the Humble X man...... 06 stock is ROCKIN'!!!!
> 
> My :2... buy in larger quantities (like Dave) as the 06 stock coming out of Cuba is very good right now. Will be very interested to see how they are in 5 years but right now production in general is using some killer leaf.
> 
> XXX


:tpd:

Buy all the RASS cabs you can. I've got 2 already.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> July '05 box here is smoking OK - no complaints, but I wonder if they'll make it to 2 years old.


Mine are getting that little Monte kick to them, but they're almost gone. Might be getting another box here soon.


----------

